
How to choose a laptop for programming - chandanrai
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-choose-a-laptop-for-programming
======
herickson123
Another 404 from this user

[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-choose-a-laptop-
for-p...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-choose-a-laptop-for-
programming-a9e36f8b4cfe)

------
taylodl
[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-choose-a-laptop-
for-p...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-choose-a-laptop-for-
programming-a9e36f8b4cfe) works

------
0xTJ
404 page

~~~
0xTJ
Woops, other user's comment loaded after I wrote this comment.

